# Fine leaved. Rotala? Bacopa? Solved: Ludwigia



## JohannKotze (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi all,

I can't id this narrow leafed plant. As you can see it's struggling a little so I want a positive id to read on its requirements.

To the left in the background is Bacopa lanigera for size comparison.

It is growing submersed just under the surface and gets plenty of bright light. I bought it from a local petshop - they couldn't id it. I've had it for 3 weeks, so I guess it may still do well after adaption.

Thanks,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Fine leaved. Rotala? Bacopa?*

_Ludwigia arcuata_.

Welcome to APC!


----------



## JohannKotze (Aug 24, 2020)

Excellent! From what I’ve read it appears that one of two reasons could be the cause for the Ludwigia to look poor in comparison to the other plants:
1) sudden changes (as I said, the plant has been in my tank for 3 weeks now).
2) iron deficiency

I will now supplement with some iron...if the plant recovers I will never know what the true reason was. Hahaha...if anyone cares to know, I’m a statistician and a researcher in the daytime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If you provided many more details about your setup, we could probably figure out why it doesn't look better. It's almost certainly not just an iron issue. Do you add co2?


----------

